

Fuck Inbox Zero.  Time for Inbox Good Enough. - spinosa
http://danspinosa.com/post/23290678098/fuck-inbox-zero

======
laurenwick
Inbox Good Enough is a brilliant--especially when you're down to those last
few emails from strangers, and you only have the energy to respond with, "No,
and don't ever email me again." I think this fits in well with Pam Selle's "Go
the Fuck Home" philosophy. [<http://thewebivore.com/go-the-fuck-home-my-
ignite-talk>]

------
petercooper
_Then I’ll delete (not archive, delete) the junk (ie. stuff where the sender
didn’t think much about my time)._

Isn't that still "Inbox Zero" if you're clearing out anyway? I practice inbox
zero but I don't reply to _every_ e-mail that deserves one (though this isn't
that often).

------
henryaym
+1 I'm with you on this one!

